# Aqueon LED light spotted in local Petsmart



## Geoscouter (Feb 22, 2011)

Saw a new line of LED light fixtures in Petsmart on Saturday. These are not listed on Aqueon website or anywhere else I tried to google. They come in a couple of standard lengths. I saw 24",30" and 48" units. They come with one bar of LEDs but you can purchase additional bars to add. The 30" unit could hold up to 3 bars. I think I saw different color bars ie 6700k and colormax. There was no marking on the package that indicated what power these leds were. Anyone else seen these?


----------



## steveo (May 25, 2012)

I saw them at Petsmart too. I noticed they came in 30" lengths, which isn't real common, yet matches my tanks diminsions (56 gallon column). Little information about the lights was posted on the package. As I recall, the price wasn't all that expensive (<$80), yet imo the case looked like cheap plastic.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

If they are the same leds in the evolve tanks they r not bad but may need replacing as mine can grow plants ok but but 3 leds on my lamp blew out after 5months with a 8 hour photo period each day. The fact that the strips are replacable and you can pick the colors are nice.and not to expensive about the same cost as replacing a guisemen bulb. But with anything time will tell


----------



## Unearthed (Jun 22, 2012)

I saw them yesterday at Petsmart. They only come with 1 strip of LEDS! You have to buy the other 2 to complete the unit.


----------



## Dahammer (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone measured PAR on these yet?


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

those are expensive.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

There are better LEDs for that kind of cash these days.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> There are better LEDs for that kind of cash these days.


Agreed. Look at the Finnex FugeRay.


----------



## Dahammer (Oct 12, 2010)

temple2101 said:


> Agreed. Look at the Finnex FugeRay.


That may be, but I need a 48" and I already have the Aqueon, so for me, it's cheaper at this point. So again, anyone have any PAR readings for it?

Edit:
Well, I see they are coming out with a 48" FugeRay next month. So if I can find the receipt I suppose I can take the Aqueon back and get one of those when they come out. 

I'd really like to be able to put a timer on the moonlights also. [email protected] Lowe


----------

